# Holiday trivia question



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Bottle of Jim beam to the first person who can tell me what river was formally known as the "Bichie".and which explorer named it?


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Im guessing whoever it was, was married......


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

too funny...Vow's were taken but not marriage...ah thats a clue


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Wild guess.... Daniel Boone lol


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Boone was Scotch Irish wrong nationality, and not too sure he got this far north.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, I didnt know I had a nationality to work with here lol Im not familiar with the word bichie. It was just a guess lol


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Its French for doe, after i put my cheaters on I realized I spelled it wrong...Proper spelling is ''Biche''.sorry


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Well in that case are we talking about a river in Canada? lol


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Southern shore.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Yea im stumped. Anyone else?

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

The Yukon?


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Racetech check your pm...Yukon noooo thats not it.lets see,southern shore of the great lakes,french name origin...heres one more your father may have driven one...lol


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

oh yeah who takes vows?


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Ford Just guessing


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Elk River in B.C.? Named by John Palliser.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

No not the Elk in BC,it flows into the Erie, Ford also is wrong.Erie trib,French origin,daddy may of drove one,southern shore,next wrong guess im drinking the James Beam myself.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

St. Claire...fits everything minus the south shore.

Merry Xmas, drink up


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks like I'm drinking my Beam on the"Chagrin"... My home river.Story goes two Jesuit missionary's (vow's of celibacy.poverty etc) with La Salle's party of explorers(dads Lasalle car style from the 40's)on the way to the detroit river in 1669 were forced to winter at the mouth of the Chagrin (southern shore) they named it the Biche river it means doe like or a doe. they said it was "paradis terrestre" it was primo real estate really paradise on earth.Tons of history on all the rivers in steelhead ally, just a little fun stuff to think about when your chasing steel. Well Merry xmass wankers and a happy new year...Tight lines ironfish


----------



## dealm9 (Apr 29, 2013)

Where did you get this info? Is there a book on this?


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

one of my mentors Harry Forreest lupold the book is the Forgotten people.he helped start the Lake county Indian museum in the willoughby ohio any one whos out that way check it out its pretty groovy.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Chagrin


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## dealm9 (Apr 29, 2013)

ironfish said:


> one of my mentors Harry Forreest lupold the book is the Forgotten people.he helped start the Lake county Indian museum in the willoughby ohio any one whos out that way check it out its pretty groovy.


Awesome thanks I will check it out


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

Very cool! Yeah seems like in every nook and cranny of those rivers there is a story!


----------

